# Mustang Saddle Pads?



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

The Diamond Wool one is the only one that is wool.

I would not get either of the others.

The first one may look like the wool one but it is poly felt, awful stuff.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok awesome. The last saddle pad I bought was a Reinsman Tacky Too and I did like it at first but now I'm not such a fan. I was going to get a neoprene lined pad but I've heard they don't allow the back to breathe hense why I'm looking into wool. 

Any recommendations that won't break the bank since I need two haha? Any experience with the Diamond Wool one? That looks to be the one I'm most looking into right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I do not have a Diamond Wool pad; however, have heard great reviews considering their prices for a pressed wool pad.

5 Star are the choice for most who have the resources to purchase one (I wouldn't know). 

I have a really great one but came with my trailer and don't know the brand.

I look for pads that are shaped/contoured along the spine for the fit. Diamond Wool has some of them I believe.

I will use a saddle on more than one horse, but try to get and keep pads/blankets for each individual.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a 1/2" Diamond wool contoured cowboy pad. My ONLY complaint is that I didn't realize it was a 32"x32" and the thing is huge. Lol. Other than that, I LOVE it. Paid $70 shipped from NRSWorld.con.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

anndankev said:


> I do not have a Diamond Wool pad; however, have heard great reviews considering their prices for a pressed wool pad.
> 
> 5 Star are the choice for most who have the resources to purchase one (I wouldn't know).
> 
> ...


Yeah I delved a bit deeper and found a few good reviews on them. I'm hoping it will work. My friend is trying to push me to buy the Wonpad, they're $150 a piece. I like them but the neoprene lining is what bugs me because it's not breathable. 

Oh I know the one 5 Star pad I fell in love with is $260 and beings as I need two pads that is way out of my budget! 

Yeah they do have some contoured ones but I didn't know if it would be much different than the vented one? 

Both of my guys have all their own tack. I'm waiting for Birdie's saddle to come in haha finally found one that fits him and me. It's supposed to be in today woohoo! 

I'm also a bit leery on the 1in thickness, all of my pads before have been 3/4in thick.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I will add my two cents. I have both a 5 star pad and a couple of diamond wools. 5 star would be my first choice, but the diamond wool are great alternatives. Not all diamond wool pads are 1 inch. They also have 1/2 inch pads and 3/4 inch pads. 
Diamond Wool Contour Cowboy Pad - Horse.com


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you TH. I actually just got done ordering 2 Diamond Wool Contoured Ranch pads. They're on sale with free shipping at On The jeffers equine website. 139.98 for both pads woohoo! I'm excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Drafty sorry I didn't notice your post we must have posted at the same time. Is your guy short backed? My quarter horse has a slightly longer back and my app's is pretty average. I'm hoping the 32 x 32 isn't too big then =\
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aires is relatively short-backed. It's not so huge on him as it is just huge under my barrel saddle. If it was a 30x30, it would fit my saddle perfectly. I'll have to take a picture of him with it on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Aires is relatively short-backed. It's not so huge on him as it is just huge under my barrel saddle. If it was a 30x30, it would fit my saddle perfectly. I'll have to take a picture of him with it on.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yes please do! 

My barrel saddles are both 16in with square skirts so hopefully it won't look too big. My new saddle (that I just found out is available for me to pick up tomorrow YAY!!!) has a slightly larger skirt than my other saddle. So hopefully we'll be good haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My barrel saddle is a 16" Circle S model 865 (I think...or 685...I can never remember lol) with square skirts. It seems like it's really long, especially compared to my best friend's roping saddle, but the 32x32 pad still has a good 2-3" all the way around it. My best friend used my barrel saddle on her longer-backed QH mare with her SaddleRite pad (I think that's the brand...it's a $250 saddle pad that's wool with suede on top) that's 30x30 and it fit perfectly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Hopefully you don't mind me posting a couple pictures of the length.

Jinxx is fairly short backed. He is cutting bred, so short and compacted. He is about a size 74 in blankets for reference. 

Here is a picture of the 32 x 32 with a 16 inch Tex Tan trail saddle.








Then here is a picture of the same pad with a 16 inch Corriente barrel saddle. 








Then here is a picture of a 32 x 32 diamond wool pad on Angel. She is leaner and longer than Jinxx is. She is a 81 in blankets for reference. The saddle is the 16 inch Corriente barrel saddle.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok that's not too bad. I can't wait for them to get here so I can try them out. I always felt like I didn't have enough pad with my two saddles so hopefully it works out. 

Definitely don't have enough pad for birdie it just BARELY makes it. But my tacky too started rubbing him weird so I had to switch to my backup and just never had the money for a better one. Birdie is the brown horse. Dice is the App and I always felt like I never had enough pad up front but who knows. That's also a tacky too and it's falling apart after 4 years haha.

Sorry I don't have better pics showing the pads' fit. You can defintitely tell with Birdie's, Dice's just seems compressed and a bit short at times. No clue why.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to update my saddle pads came today! I'm surprised they got here so fast! I ordered them on the 19th and got them today. 

I'm extremely happy with them! I can't try them out today though ~grumble~ because of course it was beautiful out while I was at work and then it decided to rain. Gah weird March weather. I'll let you know how I like them after I've had a chance to try them out a bit, but so far I'm loving what I see.


----------

